# Bleeding from progesterone pessary



## Simonechantelle (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi

I am 6 days post et and have started to bleed. I spoke to a nurse about it and she has said that the symptoms may be implantation or possibly a side affect of a hormone balance change due to using the cylogest pessary vaginally instead of rectally as I usually do (changed to irritation). If this is the case, is there any standard period of time I am likely to bleed? At the moment the blood is brown and sometimes pink red spotting. It is also intermediate.

My fear is that it maybe that I am losing one or both embryos. If this is the case what would the bleeding be like?

Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

There is no way of telling whether the bleeding is implantation or from another cause. You just have to take one day at a time and test on the official test date I am afraid. Everyone is different.
How many cyclogest are you prescribed a day?

They may want you to up the dose if you are just on 400-800mg per day or use another product like crinone gel or an oily intramuscular progesterone injection to ensure you have sufficient levels.
But that is a doctor's decision.

Many people do bleed. In order to be having a miscarriage, then you would have had to have it implant and then come away. It is impossible for anyone to say if this is the case. Early miscarriage is just like a period. Implantation can be very light bleeding or quite significant.

I wish you good luck for test day, but do contact your clinic again tomorrow and check about your dosage.


----------

